# Who's picking up their 2011s today? I'm not... :(



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Some of you lucky buggers are picking up your cars today, congrats!

Unfortunately, I won't be. :bawling:
Actually, even if I had kept my order I wouldn't be able to take delivery today because I have failed to sell my 2009, but sadly I've had to accept the fact that my current finances simply make the change unaffordable.

Before Steve or anyone else gets overexcited with the "told you so's", this does not in any way reflect on how I feel about the 2011 model or its still incredible value.

In fact if you see the news section on here, Fuggles has published my 2011 review based on my drive of the press car.
If there was any way I could afford the new car, I would as I believe it will be a stonking long term ownership proposition.
It is much faster, better handling and better riding than the earlier versions and is actually fast enough for at least 90% of owners.

For the other 10% there is no doubt it is a better platform for further tuning. 

I am now in a dilemma as to what to do. I've just spent £1500 putting my car back to stock condition for sale (even GO02LLA has been put on retention!), so I'm loathe to spend yet more hundreds just to put it back to how it was before.

The alternative is to continue to try to sell it and get something much cheaper, like a supercharged Exige and do lots more track days.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

PXing is not an option then David?.
Or the fact they are not offering enough money?.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll show a bit of solidarity here and admit I'm in the same boat too. If business was booming like it was two and a half years ago I'd have put a deposit down to get the lower VAT rate price on the MY11. When it became clear we've still got a way to go before the economy improves, I stopped even thinking about change. I still have my 09 car and will continue to enjoy it. Maybe next year will bring improved fortunes for us and many others?:thumbsup:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Firstly good luck to all those getting their new babies today, 

Sorry to here about you having to pull out of the deal David, but as you and many other have said these are some pretty horrendous times, on the plus side you still have probablythe best value sports car this decade and I firmly believe that you will pick up MY11 next year for a significant discount as unfortunately the economic conditions are weighing heavy on second hand car prices, 

Would a small investment in a few newer tuning goodies and maybe a new remap see you through for another year?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Some of you lucky buggers are picking up your cars today, congrats!
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be. :bawling:
> Actually, even if I had kept my order I wouldn't be able to take delivery today because I have failed to sell my 2009, but sadly I've had to accept the fact that my current finances simply make the change unaffordable.
> ...


As I said on another thread David, I hope things pick up soon.
I got mine at 8am this morning, its very good obviously but too early (40 miles in!) to say anything significant, apart from the ride (much improved) and the gearbox seems smoother and definitely not as noisy. Everything else is very familiar at the moment, which is a good thing. 
Need to get out and get some miles done!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers Andy. I expect you to have the optimisation done and being able to give it full beans by the end of the week!
Don't forget to start your Auto-Journal too, I bet a lot of people would be keen to read a blog about a 2011. Doesn't need to be anything fancy, just a couple of paragraphs and a few pics.
Email me if you need any help.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Picked mine up at 8 oclock this morning! :clap:

Will reserve comment until I have a few miles under the belt!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Naranja said:


> As I said on another thread David, I hope things pick up soon.
> I got mine at 8am this morning, its very good obviously but too early (40 miles in!) to say anything significant, apart from the ride (much improved) and the gearbox seems smoother and definitely not as noisy. Everything else is very familiar at the moment, which is a good thing.
> Need to get out and get some miles done!


 Is the "road / Tyre noise" reduced please.I test drove the 2009 car on the A11 and the road noise was very intrusive. Thanks J


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Picked mine up at 8 oclock this morning! :clap:
> 
> Will reserve comment until I have a few miles under the belt!


 Good Luck and enjoy.:clap:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

To be honest after you had spent money getting your car to 600bhp i'm puzzled why you would want to change for the newer version?

Your car isnt old and is/was quicker than the 2011 version, the only reason to change from a current car to a 2011 is if you wanted a quicker version whilst maintaining warranty. Or you have plenty of dosh to spare and want to mod a 2011 car.

Get the bits back on and enjoy for another 2-3 years and mod it a little further :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear this David, but the EBA maybe even better!

Did you get a trade-in price from MH, you would be willing to share? I'm guessing £37/£38k?

My car is same age/ mileage as yours , so quite interested.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> I am now in a dilemma as to what to do. I've just spent £1500 putting my car back to stock condition for sale (even GO02LLA has been put on retention!), so I'm loathe to spend yet more hundreds just to put it back to how it was before.
> 
> The alternative is to continue to try to sell it and get something much cheaper, like a supercharged Exige and do lots more track days.


You got to sell it.
Mentally, the car has gone so even putting it back together, it won't be the same [unless you wrap it blue].
Let it go, the only thing you have missed is not getting a 2011 on launch day.
And lets be honest, you were gonna mod the hell out of it anyway.
Things will pick up, they always do.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

David. 

You would have spent many thousands more buying the new car and lost a few thousand driving it out of the forecourt today! Put the old one back on the road, save yourself a fortune and have more power too!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> Sorry to hear this David, but the EBA maybe even better!
> 
> Did you get a trade-in price from MH, you would be willing to share? I'm guessing £37/£38k?
> 
> My car is same age/ mileage as yours , so quite interested.


No, MH didn't want my car as trade in as it had been remapped. Don't know if they've taken any others that have? And of course it's a very easy car to do the research on to prove it was remapped (and more)!

Current thoughts are to keep it as I don't desperately need the sale money this moment, just couldn't afford the cost to change.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes could be a sticky one this, most people know about your car and may not want the 'history':bawling:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

That's abit of a bummer David but look at it this way.......you STILL have a GT-R!

I have read everything about how much better riding and more powerful the new car is but when you watched the Best Motoring DVD with the MY11 car pitted against the competition, did your eyes deceive you like i thought mine did or did i see correctly that the MY09 car was actually faster round Sendai than the MY11??
Only a couple of hundredths in it but am sure i saw it correctly!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

And those wheelsuke:uke:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Dave, bad news, what a pain. How do we follow the running blogs now :-(


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Is the "road / Tyre noise" reduced please.I test drove the 2009 car on the A11 and the road noise was very intrusive. Thanks J


I would say yes, it is reduced, but only marginally. I'm off up to Yorkshire tomorrow so will know more after that....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Some of you lucky buggers are picking up your cars today, congrats!
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be. :bawling:
> Actually, even if I had kept my order I wouldn't be able to take delivery today because I have failed to sell my 2009, but sadly I've had to accept the fact that my current finances simply make the change unaffordable.
> ...


Oh please David as if I would.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................TOLD YOU SO !!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> To be honest after you had spent money getting your car to 600bhp i'm puzzled why you would want to change for the newer version?
> 
> Your car isnt old and is/was quicker than the 2011 version, the only reason to change from a current car to a 2011 is if you wanted a quicker version whilst maintaining warranty. Or you have plenty of dosh to spare and want to mod a 2011 car.
> 
> Get the bits back on and enjoy for another 2-3 years and mod it a little further :thumbsup:


QUOTE, UNQUOTE! 
Did try telling David this. Oh well David you just have to stay with us poor buggers and love the car you’re in! 
Really sorry to hear this though as I really did want to put your 2011 car up against a well sorted 2008 OLD Ecutek car !


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Dave, buy this:thumbsup: 

Nissan : GTR35 The ultimate uk car 5k miles


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I've been in that !!!! Pretty interesting ride LOL Could do with some decent breaks tho ! (as I told Bruce)


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that David, I'd keep your beast until the end of the warranty period then have a re-think then and re-assess the financials. Although you may struggle with a drive train or engine claim there is a lot to be said about having other warranty items covered and used prices are stabilising from what I see. You then have the option to go to the R36 or something completely different.

You know if you buy a supercharged exige (or similar) you'll only get a lump in your thoat when a heavily modded 'zilla' all over you like a fat kid on a cake down Kemmel. Also, how would you get on with something like the exige without all the added benefits of the R35 in terms of practicality. I suppose you have your other car (think you mentioned that) for practicality so you have the option of getting something silly 'on the side' but I'd stick with what you have for a few years.

Problem is, it's like thinking about leaving a job. When you start thinking about it, it's usually time to move on.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Naranja said:


> I would say yes, it is reduced, but only marginally. I'm off up to Yorkshire tomorrow so will know more after that....


Thanks I look forward to your findings.:thumbsup:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that David. Do the HPCs all have a policy of not trading in on remapped cars then? It does make sense i'm afraid to say.
Time for HKS 800!:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

The other "food for thought though" remapping GTR's does not go down well with dealerships, they it would seem to not want them, and then who do you go to?.
Many of us PX.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

JohnE90M3 said:


> The other "food for thought though" is remapping GTR's does not go down well with dealerships, they it would seem do not want them, and then who do you go to?.
> Many of us PX.


Whatever the make no main dealer will PX a mapped car or thats my experience because when they sell it on they have to provide some form of warranty and no one will underwrite warranty on a mapped car. Xtreme in the midlands buy and sell lots of Evos skylines etc and they modify lots of cars too but its company policy not to buy a car to sell on not mapped by themselves.

My last two cars both mapped and modestly modded have been sold privately, its a little hassle but you get a decentish price if you hold firm. 

As long as the car is modded by a reputable company, looked after and services ar up to date I've had no problems selling on privately. This is one reason why I like to use a tunner to map the car rather than a hand held thingy. I can say all work has been carried out by e.g. Litchfield and point them to the web site if they dont know them.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> Dave, buy this:thumbsup:
> 
> Nissan : GTR35 The ultimate uk car 5k miles


Any idea why it's up for sale?

I am seriously tempted............


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> Whatever the make no main dealer will PX a mapped car or thats my experience because when they sell it on they have to provide some form of warranty and no one will underwrite warranty on a mapped car. Xtreme in the midlands buy and sell lots of Evos skylines etc and they modify lots of cars too but its company policy not to buy a car to sell on not mapped by themselves.
> 
> My last two cars both mapped and modestly modded have been sold privately, its a little hassle but you get a decentish price if you hold firm.
> 
> As long as the car is modded by a reputable company, looked after and services ar up to date I've had no problems selling on privately. This is one reason why I like to use a tunner to map the car rather than a hand held thingy. I can say all work has been carried out by e.g. Litchfield and point them to the web site if they dont know them.


All my last 6 cars were remaped and sold with the maps on to main dealers, no come backs at all.
If they find the cars been mapped and don't want the map, they over write it with new software, simple.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Cheers Andy. I expect you to have the optimisation done and being able to give it full beans by the end of the week!
> Don't forget to start your Auto-Journal too, I bet a lot of people would be keen to read a blog about a 2011. Doesn't need to be anything fancy, just a couple of paragraphs and a few pics.
> Email me if you need any help.


I will David. Thanks for your input over recent months. 
Early signs are good. The Recaros are VERY grippy, my kidneys hurt!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL guys steady on with the sympathy thing I'm gonna cry soon !!

Dave you can always make me a VERY decent offer for my R33 that will keep up with and overtake most R35's modded and not !


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

It does reflect the true cost of a Cobb. The puchase price of the kit and the few of grand (or more) at the trade in stage. It's not so much of a problem when out of warranty and priced at a level where there are going to be many more potential takers. 

Keep it and enjoy it!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Steve said:


> LOL guys steady on with the sympathy thing I'm gonna cry soon !!
> 
> Dave you can always make me a VERY decent offer for my R33 that will keep up with and overtake most R35's modded and not !


Of course it would seem very strange to you, I doubt you've ever been shown any sympathy or been thanked for any of your input. 
But you are incredibly fast though.....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

just read this month's Evo


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> just read this month's Evo


Haven't got it at the moment. In relation to what?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> Dave, buy this:thumbsup:
> 
> Nissan : GTR35 The ultimate uk car 5k miles


I'm quite interested in this too :smokin: this was featured in Redline mag GTR special  I'm very tempted as well.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> I'm quite interested in this too :smokin: this was featured in Redline mag GTR special  I'm very tempted as well.


I think he is taking the pee :thumbsup:

Nice farewell piece on Gdzilla in EVO this month; are they looking for a new GTR contributor, if so I'd be interested:smokin:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> I think he is taking the pee :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice farewell piece on Gdzilla in EVO this month; are they looking for a new GTR contributor, if so I'd be interested:smokin:


Isn't this worth 56K ? unfortunately as far as I know, Bruce is not negotiating the price. The car apparently is considerably lighter than the usual GTRs. and comes with a few special mods as well. I'm seriously considering this. though I never wanted a red one, but this one looks nice enough.

oh sorry to have hijacked the thread people got carried away


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Some of you lucky buggers are picking up your cars today, congrats!
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be. :bawling:
> Actually, even if I had kept my order I wouldn't be able to take delivery today because I have failed to sell my 2009, but sadly I've had to accept the fact that my current finances simply make the change unaffordable.
> ...


Really sorry to hear your predicament regarding your car. I managed to sell mine to a Malaysian person who was going to store it for 9 months then ship it out to Malaysia where he could sell it after 6 months for around £100,000. Therefore it didn't matter that it had been Cobb'd etc, as he just wanted to enjoy it a bit and make a massive profit in about 15 months time.
I am picking my new MY11 up from Middlehurst's tomorrow and at this stage, I intend to keep the car for 3 years plus. I have driven the new model and can 100% agree with David's report. The car has evolved and now it is what it should have been when launched. As far as depreciation is concerned, I think it was very reasonable, with a loss of about £8,000 from new at 15,000 miles without Satnav.
I sincerely hope that David keeps his 2009 Premium model and continues to entertain us all through the forum and through Auto Journals.


----------

